# Glitter and Crystal Transfer



## andrewberwa (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a general question about glitter and crystal transfers. I have seen a couple to do both. First, can you apply glitter to the transfer paper and then heat press it to leave glitter on shirt? Second, can I have my design sent to someone who can apply the rhinestones to appropriate places on my transfer paper? Because if I plan on doing a lot of t shirts with the same style or print, applying rhinestones to each transfer paper will be very time consuming. Remember I am new at this so take it easy on me if I am asking something ridiculous! thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm new 2 but this is a great post right here. don't know how else 2 get u there. If u search for Rhienestone Guy at top you'll get there if link doesn't work. Good Luck

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t25757-2.html


----------



## Joanthan D (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Andy and John,

I use a screen printer who also screens glitter and other products such as; puff printing, glow in the dark, metalic inks, gloss print etc....

Not sure about the rhienstones, but this printer will only sell to industry re-distributors or approved end users.

I might be able to help you out if you PM me.

Are you in Australia Andy?

Cheers

JD


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

andrewberwa said:


> Because if I plan on doing a lot of t shirts with the same style or print, applying rhinestones to each transfer paper will be very time consuming.


It's _very time consuming_ for anyone who gets involved with this, so outsourcing it might only raise the price of your product!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You can do this with 2 transfers - a regular plastisol and a rhinestone one. Leave space in your design for the stones and you should be good to go.

See the thread mentioned earlier. I outline the steps necessary to create a rhinestone transfer.


----------



## andrewberwa (Aug 8, 2007)

No John. I am in Ohio. I am so happy that you replied to my post. I have been away for a little bit but am grateful for the info you have provided me with. What is PM? I am sorry I don't know that. Oh by the way I want to do all of the things you mentioned on my t shirt. I love puffy paint, glow in the darks, gloss print, metallics, ets. 

Andy



Joanthan D said:


> Hi Andy and John,
> 
> I use a screen printer who also screens glitter and other products such as; puff printing, glow in the dark, metalic inks, gloss print etc....
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewberwa (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks to all of you for your help. I have been gone for a while but I plan on continuing with my research.

thanks Andy


----------

